# Would you give your boss your facebook password?



## granfire (May 16, 2012)

It's been an old story but a blurb on the news reminded me of that little thing.

Supposedly companies now ask for your FB password as they are hiring you or prior to it.

Would you hand it over to them?

I mean, they can ask for it, sure. but could/should they be allowed to require such thing?


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 16, 2012)

No, that would be pretty much equal to them being able to go through my personal belongings at my residence...


----------



## harlan (May 16, 2012)

I'd delete the account first. Preferably, right in front of them.

(The topic came up last month when it hit the news. Link for review: http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...acebook-passwords-as-conditions-of-employment  )


----------



## granfire (May 16, 2012)

LOL, yeah, like I said it was old, and I probably posted on that thread, too.


----------



## clfsean (May 16, 2012)

Giving my personal passwords to *anybody* is about the same as me willingly handing over my firearms... not gonna happen...


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 16, 2012)

No.

I have nothing to hide, yet if the company wanted it and insisted, I would explain it is breach of confidence. So if they want me to provide information about them to others, I would request that they provide me with such in writing. i.e. They release me from any NDA or competition clauses and also from harm for providing any information to an outside source. Once I have it in writing (* Which will never happen *) I would turn them down as I would not work for them. I would expect them to consider the agreement null and void and that they were under pressure to get my passwords. 

If they do not understand, I walk. I have walked from interviews and job offers for less.


----------



## Big Don (May 16, 2012)

fistlaw720 said:


> No, that would be pretty much equal to them being able to go through my personal belongings at my residence...


this!


----------



## Big Don (May 16, 2012)

Are they also going to ask that I strip naked and dance around?


----------



## harlan (May 16, 2012)

Weeeell...if the money was right... 



Big Don said:


> Are they also going to ask that I strip naked and dance around?


----------



## sfs982000 (May 16, 2012)

Absolutely not!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2012)

I don't give my passwords to anyone for any reason.
Ever.

If it was reason for employment, I'd ask for a show of trust...they can give me theirs too. Then walk when they don't "get it".


----------



## Empty Hands (May 16, 2012)

I wouldn't either.  But it's easy to say now.  What would you say when this becomes the industry standard, and nearly all employers ask for it?  It's all well and good to say that an employer won't want to miss out on your amazing skills, but it will hardly hurt them if all of their competitors do the same thing.  We all have to eat, after all.


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 16, 2012)

If I wanted the job bad enough, yes.I just can't think of any job I would want that bad.Maybe I would use Rich Parson's example.


----------



## granfire (May 16, 2012)

Big Don said:


> Are they also going to ask that I strip naked and dance around?



tell you the truth, I'd rather do that.

And no, I would not ask for their FB password...they can give me the one to their email and/or bank account. 

Industry standard?
Sorry, it's akin to snooping through my underwear drawer.


----------



## Jenna (May 16, 2012)

Yes! I would.. he already knows I am a big sleaze and a flirt so I have nothing to hide there either haha.. 

No I am totally joking I am not on FB any more though my fantastic stalker hijacker ponce is still there doing a very good job of being me probably a better job of being me than I do myself.. Thank you FB you have made a very powerful enemy of me! well maybe not.. still.. Facebook sucks!


----------



## ballen0351 (May 16, 2012)

Do you think some jobs should be allowed?  For instance applying for a police department, Politician, doctors, top secret security jobs?  Is there any job you think it would be ok to know whats on there facebook page?  I know we ask at my job for people to log onto there facebook page.  We dont ask for the password but you have to log and and allow us access to see it with you there.  You refuse then no job.
We also require lie detector tests as well which normal jobs dont.


----------



## granfire (May 16, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Do you think some jobs should be allowed?  For instance applying for a police department, Politician, doctors, top secret security jobs?  Is there any job you think it would be ok to know whats on there facebook page?  I know we ask at my job for people to log onto there facebook page.  We dont ask for the password but you have to log and and allow us access to see it with you there.  You refuse then no job.
> We also require lie detector tests as well which normal jobs dont.



lie detector test?
why not.

I mean, i have nothing on my FB, it would not matter if you looked, but would you also hand over your mail and diaries? 

I understand background checks...but that is really intrusive.

They can do my annual GYN exam while they're at it....


----------



## shesulsa (May 16, 2012)

Depending on my mood that day, the individual asking or how the interview went, I might say, "yes" and proceed to spell out the equivalent of a reproductive negative.  As in, "F-*-*-K-N-0."

Absolutely not. And I would inform them that asking me to break a covenant that carries legal complications could be deemed illegal activity in and of itself and thanks anyway.


----------



## ballen0351 (May 16, 2012)

granfire said:


> lie detector test?


Yeah Lie detector tests.  Sometimes voice stress analysis test but normally the reg old lie detector. 


> I mean, i have nothing on my FB, it would not matter if you looked, but would you also hand over your mail and diaries?
> 
> I understand background checks...but that is really intrusive.


I think thats the point.  To learn what kind of person your hiring.  Its one thing to show up in a suit and be respectful and then see pics on your facebook page of you pissing on a parked police car when your drunk.  



> They can do my annual GYN exam while they're at it....


YEah we do medical exams also  Im not a girl so I dont know how detailed the female exam is but they got pretty personal with mine lol


----------



## granfire (May 16, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Yeah Lie detector tests.  Sometimes voice stress analysis test but normally the reg old lie detector.
> 
> I think thats the point.  To learn what kind of person your hiring.  Its one thing to show up in a suit and be respectful and then see pics on your facebook page of you pissing on a parked police car when your drunk.
> 
> ...



well, the only way to check for hernias...drop them and cough....

but whatever isn't public on FB is nobody's business - unless you are expected to have committed a crime...


----------



## ballen0351 (May 16, 2012)

Funny thing is everyone aways says no way they would never give the password.  Yet we have been asking for a few years and have never been told no.  When you really need or want a job I guess your willing to deal with a little invasion of privacy.  I didnt have a facebook page so I didnt have anything to worry about. They didnt believe me at first when I said I didnt have one.


----------



## granfire (May 16, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Funny thing is everyone aways says no way they would never give the password.  Yet we have been asking for a few years and have never been told no.  When you really need or want a job I guess your willing to deal with a little invasion of privacy.  I didnt have a facebook page so I didnt have anything to worry about. They didnt believe me at first when I said I didnt have one.




LOL, then again, peple who live on FB are exibitionists anyhow...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2012)

I can't trust my boss with my password. He's an idiot.


----------



## granfire (May 16, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I can't trust my boss with my password. He's an idiot.



:lfao:

but yeah, I don't trust nobody but me myself and I...and I am not sure about me and myself...
Certainly not on a machine I had no idea if they didn't have nasties on (and don't tell me the public sector is better protected than my private mchine... it's neen three days since I was able to look at the library's page...I send them a note via FB, but I don't think they took it seriously...)


----------



## jks9199 (May 16, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Do you think some jobs should be allowed?  For instance applying for a police department, Politician, doctors, top secret security jobs?  Is there any job you think it would be ok to know whats on there facebook page?  I know we ask at my job for people to log onto there facebook page.  We dont ask for the password but you have to log and and allow us access to see it with you there.  You refuse then no job.
> We also require lie detector tests as well which normal jobs dont.



The poly?  An honest polygrapher will tell you that the standard lifestyle/fishing expedition poly in a background investigation is a prop to make people be honest.  (I bet you've got at least one competent, honest, professional colleague who'll tell you how he "beat the box" when he got hired...  I know I do.)

Demanding that I show you my Facebook, etc?  Bullcrap.  First, anything they'll openly disclose like that isn't going to be the one you need to worry about.  Second, there are better and more effective ways to get that information.  

Yes, asking about social networking sites should be part of a BI today.  But, just like interviewing only the references given isn't doing a good job, stopping at what the applicant openly discloses isn't enough.


----------



## ballen0351 (May 16, 2012)

I know of 2 people that have been disqualified due to photos on facebook.  One had a picture of him drunk pissing on a police car and the other had pics of him growing marijuana plants.  The pics were older but it went to his character.
Now everyone knows we look so they clean up there photos before they apply


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 16, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Do you think some jobs should be allowed?



From a real high level one could think this, but I stand by my point that once you look at it is still a no.



ballen0351 said:


> For instance applying for a police department,



I understand background checks are good. The answer is no. If they check out what is public and decide no that is ok. If they get a warrant and check it out that is ok as they showed probably cause. 

Just because No. 



ballen0351 said:


> Politician,



Their life is always exposed. This will happen anyways. So No. Besides if they have a clearance they should know better then to use an unsecure form of communication with secure topics. 



ballen0351 said:


> doctors,



Nope. Once again check public or go through the legal system. 



ballen0351 said:


> top secret security jobs?



Now this is one that many who have never been cleared would say yes. I will say that they look for you to disclose anything on your paperwork that might be used to black mail you. If you come clean and are not afraid about it then it is not an issue. So if they they provide their password then it should be ok right? NOPE! If the person in question is trusted with a secret they are trusted with a secret. If they need to know they will be read in. If not, have a nice day. I have worked on programs that my Chief Engineer was not read in on. He did not need to know. Once again use the system to get access, as in show probably cause. 



ballen0351 said:


> Is there any job you think it would be ok to know whats on there facebook page?



No. 



ballen0351 said:


> I know we ask at my job for people to log onto there facebook page. We dont ask for the password but you have to log and and allow us access to see it with you there. You refuse then no job.
> We also require lie detector tests as well which normal jobs dont.



Lie detector tests are fine. Questions asked over and over to see how you answer over time or understress is ok. Calling and talking to all their friends and family and checking on what they do by even following them (legally) is fine as well. It all goes to see if they have anything to hide. 

Credit score is semi public to public. Meaning it is public to all businesses and you need to pay for access.  But that aside, credit score is also ok, yet it is the border line. It should not be the only issue. If they come clean about a divorce or something else then they are not afraid to talk about it and therefor not about to get blackmailed. They are still a risk as they might take an offer to get out of trouble. This is why it is ok to use, yet frustrating as you could be in a temp situation, disclose it, and still loose your job or classification. As they find it easier to error on side of caution and less tracking on their side. 

So still a NO on passwords to e-mail and or social media, unless they get access per legal process.


----------



## Wo Fat (May 16, 2012)

I would not.  

But I would submit to a random review of my FB page.  The company could summon me to a dedicated computer on any given day; ask me to log in (privately) and then examine whatever was on the page at that time.  They could inspect to their heart's content.

Kind of like submitting to a random drug test.


----------



## granfire (May 16, 2012)

Wo Fat said:


> I would not.
> 
> But I would submit to a random review of my FB page.  The company could summon me to a dedicated computer on any given day; ask me to log in (privately) and then examine whatever was on the page at that time.  They could inspect to their heart's content.
> *
> Kind of like submitting to a random drug test*.



Interesting idea...
though FB...last time I looked was legal...

I am really wondering what would make a boss think the privacy of FB was ok to demand a look at. The public part of it, knock yourself out. but the logged in version?

That is no different than demanding the family albums and scrap books. A kin t home invasion.
Does it make a difference if it is on an external server? 
You can't look through my drawers without court order....


----------



## Wo Fat (May 16, 2012)

granfire said:


> Interesting idea...
> though FB...last time I looked was legal...
> 
> I am really wondering what would make a boss think the privacy of FB was ok to demand a look at. The public part of it, knock yourself out. but the logged in version?
> ...



Yes, true.  FB is a legal activity.  As is having a beer or a glass of Scotch (most of the time).

And if Company A wants to know if I've had a six pack over the weekend or whether I've taken one-too-many of my prescription Percocet, they might be able to find out by demanding a "random" drug test for _some_ kind of drugs.  

I wouldn't like it, but I'd give them their sample.  I just wouldn't let them ... you know ... "access" it themselves.

Same would go for my FB page.


----------



## Tez3 (May 16, 2012)

I'm obviously missing something about FB! I wouldn't give anyone my password but all I have on FB is what you can see if you are a 'friend' and I only have a few of them..( ahhh!) I've got nothing secret on there or anything I wouldn't want anyone to see so I'm assuming there's more to FB than I've discovered!


----------



## Empty Hands (May 16, 2012)

This is one of the things I love about being an academic.  Many things about working academia suck, but a thousand plus year tradition of academic freedom means no giving up passwords, no drug tests, no internet and email monitoring, no phone monitoring, no dress code, no set hours, no...


----------



## jks9199 (May 16, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I know of 2 people that have been disqualified due to photos on facebook.  One had a picture of him drunk pissing on a police car and the other had pics of him growing marijuana plants.  The pics were older but it went to his character.
> Now everyone knows we look so they clean up there photos before they apply



Not at all disagreeing with checking.  And, sadly, we're still going to catch a few idiots applying.  Just saying that, while it should probably be a question in the Personal History form (something like "list all email addresses & account names on social networking sites...", a good check should go deeper than just what they admit to having.

But I'm not saying that the chief or his designee should get my password.  If they need to force their way in, they should have probable cause, and get a subpoena.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2012)

I'd like to be clear on something.

I wouldn't give out any of my passwords, even with a court order.

I don't know what 95% my passwords are.  Mr. Spock couldn't rip them from my mind, because they aren't there.

But even if I knew them, I wouldn't surrender them.


----------



## Carol (May 16, 2012)

Empty Hands said:


> This is one of the things I love about being an academic.  Many things about working academia suck, but a thousand plus year tradition of academic freedom means no giving up passwords, no drug tests, no internet and email monitoring, no phone monitoring, no dress code, no set hours, no...


 
Along the same lines, it's one of the things I love about engineering. Having a list of hard skills means interviewing is more about what you've done, what you know and how well you know it.


----------



## Big Don (May 16, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'd like to be clear on something.
> 
> I wouldn't give out any of my passwords, even with a court order.
> 
> ...


So, the worst thing someone could do, would be to log you out of everything?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 16, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'd like to be clear on something.
> 
> I wouldn't give out any of my passwords, even with a court order.
> 
> ...



Bob,

Yet, if you ran a site and all the paper work was in order, you would allow them to see posts made by me (* example usage of myself *). 
That is how if they really wanted to see my facebook or e-mail they should get a court order and gain access to the info they want, sans passwords.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 16, 2012)

Rich, most posts are already visible. All I have private is realname, reallocation, email and IP addresses.
I can't give them the passwords as they are encrypted.
They'd have to go around me to get those.


----------



## Buka (May 16, 2012)

They get nothing from me that I haven't already offered. If they're that interested, and that good, let them dig all they want. If they can find something, more power to them.

I suppose they could look us all up on forums. That might be kind of interesting. Oh, to be a fly on the wall when reading some of our posts.


----------



## MJS (May 17, 2012)

granfire said:


> It's been an old story but a blurb on the news reminded me of that little thing.
> 
> Supposedly companies now ask for your FB password as they are hiring you or prior to it.
> 
> ...



No, I would not give it to them.  However, I will admit, that many people I see on FB, clearly dont use their head, with some of the things they post.  Hey, its your FB acct. so post/say what you wish.  However, understand that your actions, may come back to haunt you.  As an example, here are some of the things that I've seen:

Sexually explicit pics, pics of drug use, mention of drug use, mention of violence, people posting every step that they make thru-out the course of the day, people posting personal information.

I could probably go on, but you get the idea.   Personally, I caved into the pressure and started a FB acct. that I've had for a while.  I rarely post, though I do comment at times, on other peoples posts, I don't have any personal info, no pics...yeah, its a pretty boring acct...lol...but thats my choice, and I have my reasons for doing what I do.  

I suppose if it was a matter of me getting fired from the job I have, yeah, I guess I'd have no choice, but I also have nothing to worry about, because I'm careful with what I post.   This isn't the first time that people have been under the gun for what they've said, posted, on FB.  I wonder if a potential empolyer would also ask for the PW for your email acct. as well.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 17, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Rich, most posts are already visible. All I have private is realname, reallocation, email and IP addresses.
> I can't give them the passwords as they are encrypted.
> They'd have to go around me to get those.



Subforums that are not public? Premium Forum, etcetera


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 17, 2012)

Rich Parsons said:


> Subforums that are not public? Premium Forum, etcetera



I said most.   If I refuse access to the system, they can/will simply seize the entire server. Past precedent and all that.


----------



## granfire (May 17, 2012)

MJS said:


> No, I would not give it to them.  However, I will admit, that many people I see on FB, clearly dont use their head, with some of the things they post.  Hey, its your FB acct. so post/say what you wish.  However, understand that your actions, may come back to haunt you.  As an example, here are some of the things that I've seen:
> 
> Sexually explicit pics, pics of drug use, mention of drug use, mention of violence, people posting every step that they make thru-out the course of the day, people posting personal information.



yes, carelessness, some do come home to empty houses, or worse, because they have carelessly announced to their 1000 closest friends where they live, what they have and how long they are out of town on vacation. I suppose that is the disconnect that, while sitting in your living room, you are open to the world....



> I could probably go on, but you get the idea.   Personally, I caved into the pressure and started a FB acct. that I've had for a while.  I rarely post, though I do comment at times, on other peoples posts, I don't have any personal info, no pics...yeah, its a pretty boring acct...lol...but thats my choice, and I have my reasons for doing what I do.


Pretty much the same here. My FB accounts are after long dormancy put to work for, well, work on the to organizations I am involved with. No personal pictures. There are only a few of me in existence anyhow,a nd most of them are too ugly to share. 



> I suppose if it was a matter of me getting fired from the job I have, yeah, I guess I'd have no choice, but I also have nothing to worry about, because I'm careful with what I post.   This isn't the first time that people have been under the gun for what they've said, posted, on FB.  I wonder if a potential empolyer would also ask for the PW for your email acct. as well.



I am currently not in the position to wonder about that (I can't get fired from my job. Being mom is forever. On a day like today it's a regretable fact, too) 
But after 15 years of 'don't give out your password' I would probably stare at the request like those people just dropped in from outer space. 

No, you may not have my password. I hate changing passwords.

Do they need access to my off side backup servers as well? You know, the carbon copy type services that allow you to have your files even when your house got blown away in an F5 tornado and your hard drive is in one county, the monitor in the next state and so on, not to mention the back up discs that are now orbiting the atmosphere...


----------



## ballen0351 (May 17, 2012)

Its kind of funny nobody ever says they would give their password over until they are sitting in a room with the boss and he asks. I asked about that today to our recruitment guys they said they cant remember anyone ever not giving up the password.


----------



## granfire (May 17, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Its kind of funny nobody ever says they would give their password over until they are sitting in a room with the boss and he asks. I asked about that today to our recruitment guys they said they cant remember anyone ever not giving up the password.



They are probably dumbfounded that they are being asked...


----------



## jks9199 (May 17, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Its kind of funny nobody ever says they would give their password over until they are sitting in a room with the boss and he asks. I asked about that today to our recruitment guys they said they cant remember anyone ever not giving up the password.



But how bad do most applicants want the job?  Let's be real; you get a kid desperately trying to become a cop, and tell him he's got to give up his left arm to get the job -- most of them are going to ask if they need to take it off at the elbow or the shoulder.

I honestly think it's unethical for an employer to insist on passwords.  Yes -- they can and often should ask for a list of usernames/emails used on social networking sites.  But even then -- somebody hiding something ain't gonna give up that account.  That's why you do the BI, too.


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Its kind of funny nobody ever says they would give their password over until they are sitting in a room with the boss and he asks. I asked about that today to our recruitment guys they said they cant remember anyone ever not giving up the password.



I would say, "Nice tactic, but it won't work on me. What else do you have?"


----------



## ballen0351 (May 17, 2012)

shesulsa said:


> I would say, "Nice tactic, but it won't work on me. What else do you have?"



Depends on how bad you want the job i guess huh?


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> Depends on how bad you want the job i guess huh?



I guess. I've done my stint working for people like that.


----------



## kitkatninja (May 18, 2012)

Give out passwords, heck no.  However if a company wanted to know my "personal" side (not that there's much on my FB account), a good comprise would be for them to "friend" me on FB, that way they can see whats on my account for the purposes of interview (or if she's hot :uhyeah: ), but I can also "de-friend" them if I don't get the job


----------



## CanuckMA (May 18, 2012)

The companies are opening themselves to lawsuits. What is stopping me, after giving them my password, to go to an internet cafe and libel someone, or the competition. If caught, I could just claim it was them. After all, they had access to my account.


----------



## ballen0351 (May 18, 2012)

we dont ask for the password we ask them to log in and then we go thru the page while they are there and when were done they log back off.


----------



## granfire (May 18, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> we dont ask for the password we ask them to log in and then we go thru the page while they are there and when were done they log back off.



still, a machine that isn't my own, how can I trust that my key strokes aren't monitored and saved?


----------



## ballen0351 (May 18, 2012)

granfire said:


> still, a machine that isn't my own, how can I trust that my key strokes aren't monitored and saved?



I guess you cant but im not as paranoid as you. You could always change your password once your done.


----------



## granfire (May 18, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> I guess you cant but im not as paranoid as you. You could always change your password once your done.



I would most certainly have to.

I guess it's like the police knocking on your door asking to look in your panty drawer. if you say yes, what they find is fair game. 

It is still intrusive, no two ways about it.
(and frankly, I am not sure if I would want to work for a company like that.)


----------



## shinbushi (May 18, 2012)

granfire said:


> I would most certainly have to.
> 
> I guess it's like the police knocking on your door asking to look in your panty drawer. if you say yes, what they find is fair game.
> With the copy you can say no and it is your right.
> ...


Yes, it may be intrusive but you can always say no and turn down the job.  As an  employer, an employee exists for only 2 reasons to my me money or to make my life easier so I can make more money.  I want someone who I 'know' I CAN GET 120 OUT OF.  NO OCCUPY losers. Don't like it go somewhere else.


----------



## granfire (May 18, 2012)

shinbushi said:


> Yes, it may be intrusive but you can always say no and turn down the job.  As an  employer, an employee exists for only 2 reasons to my me money or to make my life easier so I can make more money.  I want someone who I 'know' I CAN GET 120 OUT OF.  NO OCCUPY losers. Don't like it go somewhere else.



what?

I suppose it depends on how hungry one is. 

But somehow your point is lost to me...


----------



## MJS (May 18, 2012)

http://redtape.msnbc.msn.com/_news/...k-rummaging-prompts-moms-privacy-crusade?lite



> A mother who says her middle-school daughter was forced to let school officials browse the 13-year-old girl&#8217;s private Facebook page is speaking out against the practice because, she says, "other parents are scared to talk about it."Pam Broviak, who lives in the Chicago suburb of Geneva, Ill., says her daughter was traumatized when the principal of Geneva Middle School South forced the child to log in to her Facebook account, then rummaged through the girl's private information.
> "What a violation of my daughter's privacy this whole episode was," Broviak said. The incident took "a huge toll on my daughter, who ended up crying through most of the rest of the day and therefore missed most of her classes. She was embarrassed and very upset."



Going after students now too.


----------

